# Otocinclus care



## jeffnc (Oct 30, 2010)

I had an algae problem in my tank (well, it was just a pain in the neck to clean, especially the pebbles and plastic plants.) I tried a couple things, but they didn't work. Tried a little pleco on a recommendation but it did nothing with the green algae.

Got 2 little Otocinclus. Wow! Amazing what they have cleaned up on that tank. Problem is, they have nothing to eat now. I've been putting in a few algae wafers from time to time, but I've never seen them eating them. They do disappear after a couple days, but I have no idea if they are disintegrating and the regular tropicals are eating them, or what. How to tell if these fish are getting proper feeding?


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

I have four Otos in a 45 gal tank. I was just like you worrying about them getting enough to eat. Wafers didn't work. I did the parboiled zucchini and that was a pain in the butt. 
Kensfish.com was recommended to me for quality food. I talked to Ken and got Repashy Soilent Green gel food for the otos. It's a powder that you mix with hot water like instant finger jello then cut into small pieces. They love it and so do the Serpae Tetras. 
I put a 3/4" x 3/4" x 1/8" piece in tank every four days or so in the evening and that piece is gone by morning. 
The rest of the pieces last a couple weeks in zip lock bags in fridge and longer in freezer.

One cup of product like it says on the packet directions makes a lot of food. I would recommend cutting those amounts in half.


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't have any algae in my tank and I have had my otos (2) for about 4 months now ,truthfully I don't know what they eat but they are still alive and getting bigger and they are busy little dudes always on the glass , driftwood and live plants just cleaning away I also put the algae wafers in and I have never seen them eating the wafers my other fish and my dojo loaches do ,,, so I really don't know but they seem to be doing fine


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

If you are worried they might not have enough to eat, you might try this: 
PetSolutions Seaweed Supreme, Herbivore Diets | PetSolutions

I too bought some otos and noticed they weren't eating much. After putting a small piece of the seaweed sheet on a clip, 2 of the otos were on it munching like crazy.


----------

